# SICK OF VICK



## fussyray (Oct 15, 2006)

Are you sick of Vick? Last year was to be THE YEAR and it is said that THIS IS THE YEAR.  From what saw today it the same old Atlanta team. I for one WILL  NOT go back the a game until we get a QB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Oct 15, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again there's no way they'll win a championship with that college offense.


----------



## dixie (Oct 15, 2006)

Heck, its not vicks fault, the coaches should know to  give the receivers step ladders so they can catch v's passes! and ALL those fumbles, dropped balls, thats not counting the time it was knocked away, the birds are lucky the score wasn't even more one sided than it was.


----------



## DSGB2000 (Oct 15, 2006)

I know they laid one heck of a hit on vick late in the game that started a brawl on the Atl sideline. I think maybe we need T.O. next year haha


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 15, 2006)

Most overrated player in the NFL !!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

*Uh oh . . .*

I believe I've commented previously on this one!!

I'll just leave it as YES, I'm sick of vick.  Just don't think the Falcons are getting their money's worth.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Oct 15, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:


> Most overrated player in the NFL !!!!



You just don't know how true that is.
ever time falcoons get a decent player they give them all that glory and MONEY then look what happens.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 15, 2006)

IMO, the offensive line is not giving him much time to stay in the pocket. He always is flushed out and ends up scrambling, then either gets sacked or has to run the ball. It's not all his fault. Blame the O Line !!!


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 15, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> IMO, the offensive line is not giving him much time to stay in the pocket. He always is flushed out and ends up scrambling, then either gets sacked or has to run the ball. It's not all his fault. Blame the O Line !!!



Amen!  No QB can get it done when your sacked 7 times!!


----------



## dixie (Oct 16, 2006)

letsgohuntin said:


> Amen!  No QB can get it done when your sacked 7 times!!



The problem was, he was sacked that many times cause he was running around trying to pick up the ball he'd dropped!!!


----------



## lakehartwellpro (Oct 16, 2006)

Everyone is saying this when they are losing.  I hate it when there losing to but everybody has their good and bad days. Everyone was going crazy about vick after the carolina and Tampla Bay game.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 16, 2006)

did all of yall miss the fact that the defense (that I think is GREAT) really let us down yesterday?


----------



## Crimson (Oct 16, 2006)

the entire team stunk it up yesterday.  vick is going backwards in this stupid offense that mora runs.


----------



## NC Hunter (Oct 16, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again (And get slammed for it). Vick is one of the best athletes in the NFL. But he's no more than an average pocket passer.

Mora has to think outside the box if he wants to keep Vick at QB. There has to be a way to use the tallent Vick has but not try to make him into another John Elway/Dan Marino/Joe Montana.

When a defense takes away his running ability and forces Vick to pass, he simply can't take over a game the way he can with his feet.

Come on Mora, find a way to use this tallent.


----------



## Crimson (Oct 16, 2006)

i don't think mora knows what in the heck he is doing.  vick does not need to be a great pocket passer to win.  i think it is the coaches that are letting this team down.  we are loaded with talent and we still can not win week in and week out.  

if you look at the good teams in the nfl (new england, seahawks, philly, steelers, colts) they have good consistent coaches.  yes the have good qb's but it is the systems that they run and they are good year in and year out. 

i do not like mora.  hopefully he will prove me wrong, but i expect this team to quit on him just like they did last year, and that is the coaches falult.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 16, 2006)

I've supported Vick on here many times, but I posted in the past that I would like to see Vick used as the Saints (and USC) use Reggie Bush, lining up in the backfield and at WR...I think he would be awesome, but I guess the question is would he be tough enough ??


----------



## whitworth (Oct 16, 2006)

*Greatness gets lost in the computer*

There isn't enough money in football today, with all the advances in film and computer technology to analyse play, to become the annointed one.   
Any flaw is accounted for and taken advantage of by the other team.  The hits by the other team are so hard, that hardly any player can walk up steps, when they reach forty.  

The poor owner, a wealthy man, was standing on the sidelines and looked like someone popped him with a 2x4 from Lowe's.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 22, 2006)

career day for Vick and the Crump ....


----------



## dutchman (Oct 23, 2006)

letsgohuntin said:


> career day for Vick and the Crump ....



They were both due.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 23, 2006)

dutchman said:


> They were both due.



YEP!  Good and fun game though


----------



## dutchman (Oct 23, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> YEP!  Good and fun game though


No doubt about that.


----------



## gdaagent (Oct 23, 2006)

Vick is overated.

Make use of his elusiveness and make him a wideout or kick returner.

Give the ball to Schaub. A true passer.


----------



## deuce (Oct 24, 2006)

Vick is the solution not the problem.


----------



## fussyray (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't like eating crow, but the Falcons are winning.  So pass the CROW!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 29, 2006)

I love crow


----------



## Double D (Oct 29, 2006)

*Looked good today*

Hope it continues - save some crow for me.  Let's dine when the season is done and look at how he's done over the long haul - which I hope is at the Super Bowl!


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Oct 30, 2006)

Fried crow, boiled crow, crow kabobs, crow scampi.........


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 30, 2006)

crow stuffed mushrooms


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Oct 30, 2006)

I hope he can keep it up.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 30, 2006)

Good for the Falcons.


----------



## dixie (Oct 30, 2006)

glad the birds won, NOW, did anybody see the end of the colts-broncos game? Now that was a QB at work! well under 2 minutes  to play and Manning took his team down the field well  into field goal range and made it look like a practice session!!


----------



## deuce (Oct 30, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. 
Vick is the solution not the problem.


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 30, 2006)

Who knew Vick could actually throw the ball too?

Falcons are tied for first place! 

I was glad to see the Saints lose yesterday!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Nov 6, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> I hope he can keep it up.



Guess we got the answer to that yesterday.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 6, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Guess we got the answer to that yesterday.



Yep.

Of course his receivers didn't give much help either...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 6, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Yep.
> 
> Of course his receivers didn't give much help either...



or the O line


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Nov 6, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> or the O line



...or Vick...


----------



## dutchman (Nov 6, 2006)

Yep, yep, and yep.


----------



## whitworth (Nov 6, 2006)

*Well,*

the poor fella is playing as hard as he can.  

It wasn't his fault that everyone had him in the Hall of Fame after only a year.  

What I want to know is if the Falcon player, who broke the owner's shoulder, is going to get nominated.   There must be a news backout on that story in Atlanta.


----------



## Double D (Nov 6, 2006)

*me thinks*

Vick was too busy reading his own press clippings instead of preparing for the 1-6 Lions.  Yes, the WR's dropped some balls but there were many thrown high also.  If you want the big QB money - time to prepare and start playing like it CONSISTENTLY!!!


----------



## MICHAEL TAYLOR (Nov 7, 2006)

I'M SO SICK OF VICK UNTIL THEY GET RID OF HIM I WILL NOT WATCH THE FALCONS AT ALL. VICK HAS NOT PROVED ANYTHING. HE HASN'T BROKE ANY RECORDS OR WON ANY CHAMPIONSHIPS. ONE  WEEK GOOD THE NEXT WEEK BAD, SOUNDS LIKE A ROLLER COASTER RIDE ON DRUGS. TRADE HIM AND GET THE MONEY BACK FOR THE TEAM.


----------



## trickymickey (Nov 8, 2006)

*vick*

yall people who think vick cant play ,much not watch a lot of football if any,look at his winning percentage since he has been the starter,remember the year he got hurt what happened,if I AM NOT MISTAKEN we were in the nfc championship only 2 years ago,REMEMBER.


----------



## Double D (Nov 12, 2006)

*fumbled it away*

I hang this loss on Vick totally - line's up behind the guard and then carelessly carries the ball and drops it as the Falcons are headed in for the winning TD  

Get rid of him NOW!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 12, 2006)

Why can't Vick tuck the ball when he runs???


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Nov 12, 2006)

Vick is a great athelete but not a good qb. Anybody know David Archer's ph. #?


----------



## dixie (Nov 12, 2006)

Double D said:


> I hang this loss on Vick totally - line's up behind the guard and then carelessly carries the ball and drops it as the Falcons are headed in for the winning TD
> 
> Get rid of him NOW!!!!



don't know if anyone else noticed this at the start of the game but he walked on the field like he didn't want to be there, just "flat" no excitement, no enthusiasm, nothing.


----------



## fussyray (Nov 12, 2006)

I am NOT eating crow this week!! Like I said,
SICK OF VICK!!!!


----------



## NC Hunter (Nov 12, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Vick is a great athelete but not a good qb. Anybody know David Archer's ph. #?



I'm with you totally NGMM!

Continuing to do what you've always done and expecting different results is complete futility. At some point Mora has to think of a way to use Vick’s athletic ability other than as a drop back passer.

Aargh!!!


----------



## chadair (Nov 12, 2006)

NC Hunter said:


> I'm with you totally NGMM!
> 
> Continuing to do what you've always done and expecting different results is complete futility. At some point Mora has to think of a way to use Vick’s athletic ability other than as a drop back passer.
> 
> Aargh!!!




   Mora has no say so in it. Last year Vick wanted to prove he was a drop back passer, and we all saw what happen, this year Vick said he wanted toy use his feet more, so the change the offense againto givehim the option. And he blasts his coaches on HBO for playcalling. 


  This should have been his year with this schedule. But he is not a quarterback.

  And if we are gonna let an athelete run the offense, I prefer it to be Dunn.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 13, 2006)

Arrow3 said:


> Why can't Vick tuck the ball when he runs???



That is the exact question my wife asks me every week and I, as yet, have been unable to come up with a satisfactory answer.


----------



## NC Hunter (Nov 15, 2006)

chadair said:


> Mora has no say so in it. Last year Vick wanted to prove he was a drop back passer, and we all saw what happen, this year Vick said he wanted toy use his feet more, so the change the offense againto givehim the option. And he blasts his coaches on HBO for playcalling.
> 
> 
> This should have been his year with this schedule. But he is not a quarterback.
> ...



The head coach has no say in how his offense is run?  

I will agree with you that he is not a "quarterback." He's a great athlete and should be used in the gameplan but not taking every snap from center.

Come on coaches, make some changes and ride this horse as long as his legs hold up.


----------



## Tim L (Nov 15, 2006)

Well folks get used to it; for better or worse he is going to be the quarterback no matter what...As much money and PR as they have invested in Vick they wouldn't let Johnny Unitas in his prime play in place of him.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Nov 15, 2006)

Rouster said:


> Well folks get used to it; for better or worse he is going to be the quarterback no matter what...As much money and PR as they have invested in Vick they wouldn't let Johnny Unitas in his prime play in place of him.


Sad but true.


----------



## dixie (Nov 15, 2006)

its going to be the same for a while , once a team figures out the birds offense and how to defend it, like the Lions did this year, every team picks up on it, same as last year. I hope the birds make to 8 and 8 this season.


----------



## NC Hunter (Nov 15, 2006)

dixie said:


> its going to be the same for a while , once a team figures out the birds offense and how to defend it, like the Lions did this year, every team picks up on it, same as last year. I hope the birds make to 8 and 8 this season.



Yup!


----------



## fussyray (Nov 19, 2006)

we need to trade vick and give Matt the team!!!!


----------



## TroupTC (Nov 19, 2006)

Watching Vick laugh it up after the game makes me sick.  It's just about the money for him and many other athletes.


----------



## Headshot (Nov 19, 2006)

With Vick on the team, I have very little interest in them or how they fair.  He is a very good athlete; he just doesn't add anything to the game for me.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Nov 19, 2006)

The D sure didn't help but neither did Vick!


----------



## Tim L (Nov 19, 2006)

lakehartwellpro said:


> Everyone is saying this when they are losing.  I hate it when there losing to but everybody has their good and bad days. Everyone was going crazy about vick after the carolina and Tampla Bay game.



I think I know where your coming from but I think this is not a case of fair weather fans; with Vick when he wins and against him when they lose.  Almost without exception whenever Vick is doing well he is doing it strictly on pure god given athletic ability.  Yes he may be the fastest man in the NFL and if the truth is known probably has the strongest arm of anyone in the NFL.....But again, almost without exception when a defense changes their scheme to try to take away what he does best he cannot or will not adjust or worse appears to get mad or pout....When you look at some of his best games in the past like the playoff win in Green Bay a few years back he did it with his legs, the Packer defense just could not catch him....But the  Packers made adjustments the next year (and although the Packers were a vastly inferior team from the year before) beat the Falcons with relative ease....To be blunt, I think Vick is a great athletic that should be a running back or end, but is not suited (personality wise) to be a quarterback...He has proven that time, after time, after time......Now I know that the political correctness police will cry and scream that it is racist to say that about Vick, but sometimes the truth and what is politically correct have nothing in common...

Look at Donavan McNabb; he came out of college with many of the same strengths as Vick, but became a complete quarterback as he matured....Sad to say I don't think the same will ever happen to Vick; he will continue to have the occasional absolutely great game followed by a horrible game...over and over and over....

This wouldn't be put up with anywhere else; not that long ago Curt Warner was the greatest quarterback in football....but when defenses figured out they just had to blitz the devil out of him (and when he was away from that great Rams offense) his weaknesses were exposed and he couldn't adjust.....He would still have the occasional big passing numbers but he was not longer an effective quarterback on a regular basis and he is no longer a starting quarterback.....But because the Falcons are striving for political correct rather than striving to win it won't happen here for a long, long, long time....


----------



## fussyray (Nov 26, 2006)

i HOPE THE fALCONS LOSE EVERY GAME THEY HAVE LEFT!!!!!!!  WE NEED SOMEBODY TO CATCH THE BALL!!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 26, 2006)

fussyray said:


> i HOPE THE fALCONS LOSE EVERY GAME THEY HAVE LEFT!!!!!!!  WE NEED SOMEBODY TO CATCH THE BALL!!!




But what would we do with the draft choice? We have three first rounders at the wide out position who can't catch a cold these days!


----------



## fussyray (Nov 26, 2006)

TRADE IT AWAY!!


----------



## Tim L (Nov 26, 2006)

Or worse, they might draft REGGIE BALL!!!


----------



## Greg Tench (Nov 26, 2006)

The only draft Reggie will see will be in a mug.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 26, 2006)

LOL, now thats funny I don't care who ya are.....


----------



## Tim L (Nov 26, 2006)

I hope your right!!


----------



## fussyray (Nov 26, 2006)

I hope the NFL will take action on Vick's wave at the fans today.  I say he be out for 2 - 4 games with NO PAY!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 27, 2006)

fussyray said:


> I hope the NFL will take action on Vick's wave at the fans today.  I say he be out for 2 - 4 games with NO PAY!!



Nah, just a large fine and move on


----------



## Cypress94 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, the NFL can do what they want, but I hope Mr. Blank has the guts to do what is necessary.  That's NOT how a "role model" should behave, and didn't he just say that everyone's jobs down there were in jeopardy?  He can throw up his fingers and make whatever gestures he wants, but it doesn't make up for the sub-par performances he puts up week after week.  He should be able to take the criticisim as well as the praise, and if he can't, and he responds that way on camera, he needs to sit out a game and think about how well he really has it.  We don't need a thug a QB, we've got 2 other guys on the bench that will at least show some class.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Nov 27, 2006)

They won't do much. Jake Plummer did the same thing a few years back and if I recall  he just got a slap on the wrist fine.


----------



## MICHAEL TAYLOR (Nov 27, 2006)

*VICK HAS TO GO !!!!!!!!*

I WAS THINKING, WHY DON'T ALL THE POST AND COMMENTS ON HERE GET FORWARDED TO THE FALCONS MANAGEMENT !!!!! THEY NEED TO HEAR IT. I TOTALLY AGREE WITH MORA SR.  HE  IS RIGHT , VICK IS A COACH KILLER !! SUNDAY WAS THE LAST STRAW FOR VICK.MY SON PLAYS YOUTH FOOTBALL, AND IS ON THE VT TEAM FOR THE 2 YEARS NOW. HE IS THE QUARTERBACK AND WEARS # 7.  NEXT YEAR HE WILL WARE  ANY #   BUT   #7.  MY SON WAS WATCHING THE GAME WITH ME WHEN WE GOT THE FINGER !!!  ENOUGH IS ENOUGH !!!


----------



## TRC (Nov 27, 2006)

That kind of behavior from the falcons supposed leading "role model" really makes me want to take my family to the stadium on a sunday afternoon and drop several hundred bucks to fund their salaries. Kind of the standard it seems these days for pro sports. 

Tom


----------



## dixie (Nov 27, 2006)

I heard that Blank made the statement that the whole organization will have to be "reevaluated", we'll see.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Nov 27, 2006)

The thing that makes me sick is we traded up with SD to get Vick and they got LT & Brees with their 2 picks. I'd take that over the high school offence we have.


----------



## Signal_24 (Nov 27, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> I'd take that over the high school offence we have.



Your giving the Falcons offense way too much credit.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Nov 27, 2006)

The simple fact is;
Atlanta, home of MLK is the best place to ruin a once great player.
Like a lot of the NFL, the pros are now college retirement with huge pay checks. The player have no love of the game just the fame and a huge paycheck. Most and I mean most of them should be fired and bring in new players who love the game and make it more interesting. Their lifestyle and paycheck are more important than giving 100% to play the game. Fear of injury and poverty overules the sport.


----------



## fussyray (Dec 16, 2006)

Poor Mickie he got hurt and took himself out of the game!!
What a real tough guy!!!!!!! WIMP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash (Dec 16, 2006)

Was he hurt or did he quit? I turned the channel for a second, came back and he was on the sideline rubbing his leg.


----------



## fussyray (Dec 16, 2006)

HE WIMPED OUT!!!

The Falcons need to dump Ron Mexico!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reylamb (Dec 17, 2006)

He aggrevated his groin, according to the post game press conference.  Having said that, I agree with Deion and Marshall Faulk............there is no way the leader of the team should be pulling himself out of that game at that time.


----------



## dixie (Dec 17, 2006)

reylamb said:


> He aggrevated his groin, according to the post game press conference.  Having said that, I agree with Deion and Marshall Faulk............there is no way the leader of the team should be pulling himself out of that game at that time.



that goes to show where his heart is, if he was that bad hurt, why wasn't at least some of the staff there tending to him, why was he on the bench and not taken to the dressing room? The look on Blanks face at the end of the game said a LOT, thats one upset football team owner!


----------



## chadair (Dec 17, 2006)

dixie said:


> The look on Blanks face at the end of the game said a LOT, thats one upset football team owner!



  Next week he'll be kissing Vicks tail again.


----------



## dixie (Dec 17, 2006)

chadair said:


> Next week he'll be kissing Vicks tail again.


You may be right but I don't much think so, Blank unlike the Smith family, wants a contending team and a winning team here. I honestly believe mora's desire to be a college coach and vick being shopped may be closer than anyone believes it is


----------



## Tommy12 (Dec 17, 2006)

I think they need to trade him for a couple good defensive players( Atlantas defense sucks!!!) , and put Matt Shaub in. He would be a ideal quarterback with a little time and experience.


----------



## LKS2 (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't know how easy it would be to trade him though.  I thought he had something like the second or third highest QB contract in the NFL, behind Peyton Manning and above Tom Brady. I think they way over paid him with that contract.  Though who is worse, him for taking it or the Falcons for offering it to him?


----------



## dixie (Dec 17, 2006)

LKS2 said:


> I don't know how easy it would be to trade him though.  I thought he had something like the second or third highest QB contract in the NFL, behind Peyton Manning and above Tom Brady. I think they way over paid him with that contract.  Though who is worse, him for taking it or the Falcons for offering it to him?



well said, but how many times has this happened before in the NFL? vick comes out of college as the hottist QB in ages then fails to produce. Lets look at bree's, bad fit, then he goes to the saints and everything falls into place. It's not hard to see the former 49's coach here, Steve M LOL, no way I'm trying to spell his last name and who knows as QB for him here. Jake Plummer's a great QB, but a bad fit where he's at.


----------



## huntfish (Dec 18, 2006)

reylamb said:


> He aggrevated his groin, according to the post game press conference.  Having said that, I agree with Deion and Marshall Faulk............there is no way the leader of the team should be pulling himself out of that game at that time.



Especially after his last home game with the finger issue.  100% effort, yea right.


----------



## fussyray (Dec 19, 2006)

Vick will not be on NFC Pro Bowl Roster !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Dec 19, 2006)

I heard Larry Johnson is unhappy with the chiefs, I say trade vick for him and a 2nd round draft pick.


----------



## centerc (Dec 20, 2006)

Trade both and Start SHOCKLEY!!!!


----------



## chadair (Dec 20, 2006)

centerc said:


> Trade both and Start SHOCKLEY!!!!




  which direction would that take Atlanta?


----------



## meriwether john (Dec 21, 2006)

all I will say is it takes brains, skill, athleticism and the ability to be a leader to be an NFL quarterback.  well 1 out of 4 ain't bad.  so leave vick alone.


----------



## whitworth (Dec 22, 2006)

*Well,*

the fellas going to have a lot of money to retire on.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 22, 2006)

btw, he only has 6 fewer TD's than the golden boy Drew Brees....and about 900 yards more rushing....but his team is losing.  should we blame that on vick or the rest of the sorrt excuse for a team


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 22, 2006)

Jim I don't believe even you would take vick over Brees.
                    Comp  	Att  	Yds  	TD  	
 D. Brees	339 	517 	4240 	25 	 
M. Vick	        187 	  354      2284	  19


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 22, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Jim I don't believe even you would take vick over Brees.
> Comp  	Att  	Yds  	TD
> D. Brees	339 	517 	4240 	25
> M. Vick	        187 	  354      2284	  19



I would have up until this year.  He has been a basic bust (yeah I know not completely) until this year.  The yards are nice to look at, but the TD's are what put points up.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 22, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> I would have up until this year.  He has been a basic bust (yeah I know not completely) until this year.  The yards are nice to look at, but the TD's are what put points up.


Brees looked like he was going to be a bust the first 3 years but he has been good the last 3 years that's why Rivers had to sit on the bench a couple of years.
If we hadn't traded with SD to move up to get vick we could have had the SD draft Brees & Tominlson(sp) that's right up there with keeping Archer over Favre.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 22, 2006)

except that brees would not have worked out in ATL cause no one else has EVER worked out in ATL


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 22, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> except that brees would not have worked out in ATL cause no one else has EVER worked out in ATL



Can't argue with ya on that.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 22, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Can't argue with ya on that.



lol no one can argue that one.


----------



## fussyray (Dec 26, 2006)

fussyray said:


> Are you sick of Vick? Last year was to be THE YEAR and it is said that THIS IS THE YEAR.  From what saw today it the same old Atlanta team. I for one WILL  NOT go back the a game until we get a QB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THAT WHAT I SAID ON OCT.15  AND I CAN ONLY HOPE WE LOSS THE LAST GAME.  LET THE COACH GO TO WASHINGTON, AND GET RID OF VICK!!!!!!


----------



## fussyray (Dec 31, 2006)

Falcons 7-9 with the money being paid out alot of heads would roll if it were me.  I am so glad we loss the last game.
Deer season is over, Falcons DONE now I wish we get about 10 " of snow!!!!


----------



## TroupTC (Dec 31, 2006)

I hope Blank gets rid of Mora and Vick.  

One's a spoiled brat and the other one is a thug.  Good riddance.


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2006)

TV man said Blank is a big fan of Vick, and Vick never said "Mora is a good coach, let's keep him".


----------



## triple play (Dec 31, 2006)

a lot of vick's td passes are because the falcons get inside the 5 yd. line and get cute with passes instead of pounding it in like most teams do.


----------



## lab (Dec 31, 2006)

TroupTC said:


> I hope Blank gets rid of Mora and Vick.
> 
> One's a spoiled brat and the other one is a thug.  Good riddance.



yes, what he said.  get rid of both of them.


----------



## dixie (Dec 31, 2006)

Flash said:


> TV man said Blank is a big fan of Vick, and Vick never said "Mora is a good coach, let's keep him".



Yep, and Mora Sr said it right, vicks a coach killer, the up side is, blank didn't get where he's at by doing what he wanted to all the time, he's a smart business man, he knows whats going on and what sells tickets. the thing that irked me the most about vick was benching himself in the last two games. I've said along he's not a leader, now he's showed his lack of heart to play, he's a quitter also.


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

*Schaub*

Thought he looked pretty good today!!

Vick sure didn't seem real interested in getting back out there - don't know how bad he was hurt but Troy Aikman was sure singing Schaub's praises and raving about how he will be a starting QB in the NFL somewhere next year!!

This guy is good - might be looking at another Brett Favre type of deal if we get rid of him.  I say - let Vick go and keep Schaub.


----------



## triple play (Dec 31, 2006)

agree. keep schaub.


----------



## meriwether john (Jan 1, 2007)

is it just me or did the entire team seem more energized with Schaub at the helm?  moved the ball and receivers had no trouble catching it either. got to throw the ball instead of dance with it if you call a pass play.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 1, 2007)

Guys.......there is no way Vick is going anywhere.  His salary is way too high to give him any value in a trade.  Every other team in the league knows what Vick brings to the table, and if the Falcons try to move him they know that ATL is desperate to move him.  Why would any other team in the league be willing to make that move?  I can think of one team dumb enough to pull the trigger on a deal for Vick, but they have cap issues as it is, the Oakland Raiders.

Schaub is gone, and who can blame him?


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2007)

meriwether john said:


> is it just me or did the entire team seem more energized with Schaub at the helm?  moved the ball and receivers had no trouble catching it either. got to throw the ball instead of dance with it if you call a pass play.



 Announcers pointed out that Crumpler looked like he wasn't runing too hard on one route. But that could have been just one play.    I thought Schaub looked pretty good except for the int.  He threw one ball on the right sideline that I don't think Vick could have. 

 Will not happen but we could keep Vic and make him a wideout, kick returner.


----------



## JNG (Jan 2, 2007)

The falcons should trade Vick to Oakland; in return they get the No. 1 pick and Brady Quinn.  It's a win-win deal.  Oakland gets to continue its self-destructive downward spiral and finds another creative way to waste  money; Atlanta gets a tough, smart QB ready to win who won't eat up the entire salary cap.


----------



## Double D (Jan 2, 2007)

*Brady Quinn*

C'mon - go get Calvin Johnson not another Rick Mirer  

Probably won't happen anyhow - fun to daydream though


----------



## reylamb (Jan 2, 2007)

JNG said:


> The falcons should trade Vick to Oakland; in return they get the No. 1 pick and Brady Quinn.  It's a win-win deal.  Oakland gets to continue its self-destructive downward spiral and finds another creative way to waste  money; Atlanta gets a tough, smart QB ready to win who won't eat up the entire salary cap.


Vick is not trade-able due to his contract.  In order to trade for Vick the Raiders would have to be willing to give up enough players to equal the amount of money in salary that Vick is getting paid, a 1st round draft pick, heck 10 first round draft picks will not get it done.  Vick's contract would put the Raiders about $25 million over the cap, so they would have to dump about $25 million to make the trade equal, are they really going to give up that many players to gain Vick?  It ain't no secret that Vick is not performing like anyone thinks he should.


----------



## fussyray (May 14, 2007)

Had to bring this back up!!! I can only hope the NFL put him out of the NFL for LIFE!!!!!!!  He is a thug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fussyray (Aug 24, 2007)

Look what I said back on 10-15-2006!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

